
Ask HN: Take me back to my post when I comment - dorfsmay
When commenting on a comment in HN, it takes me back to the top of the comments, which means I now have to scroll all the way back to where I was. How difficult would it be to take me back to my comment or its parent?
======
brudgers
The friction may be intentional to reduce rapid fire back and forth that can
produce poor quality comments, or serial rebuttal in a sub thread, etc.

Or not.

